# All Slavic: adjectives from months



## ilocas2

What are adjectives from the names of months in all Slavic languages? (example: Červencová revoluce - July Revolution)

Czech:
leden - lednový
únor - únorový
březen - březnový
duben - dubnový
květen - květnový
červen - červnový
červenec - červencový
srpen - srpnový
září - zářijový
říjen - říjnový
listopad - listopadový
prosinec - prosincový


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
январь - январский (janvár' - janvárskij)
февраль - февральский (fievrál' - fievrál'skij)
март - мартовский (mart - mártovskij)
апрель - апрельский (apriel' - apriél'skij)
май - майский (maj - májskij)
июнь - июньский (ijúń - ijúńskij)
июль - июльский (ijúl' - ijúl'skij)
август - августовский (ávgust - ávgustovskij)
сентябрь - сентябрьский (sientiábr' - sientiábr'skij)
октябрь - октябрьский (oktiábr' - oktiábr'skij)
ноябрь - ноябрьский (nojábr' - nojábr'skij)
декабрь - декабрьский (diekábr' - diekábr'skij)


----------



## Panceltic

januar - januarski
februar - februarski
marec - marčevski
april - aprilski
maj - majski
junij - junijski
julij - julijski
avgust - avgustovski
september - septembrski
oktober - oktobrski
november - novembrski
december - decembrski


----------



## marco_2

Polish:
styczeń - styczniowy
luty - lutowy
marzec - marcowy
kwiecień - kwietniowy
maj - majowy
czerwiec - czerwcowy
lipiec - lipcowy
sierpień - sierpniowy
wrzesień - wrześniowy
październik - październikowy
listopad - listopadowy
grudzień - grudniowy


----------



## Милан

Serbian
јануар - јануарски   (januar - januarski)
фебруар - фебруарски  (februar - februarski)
март - мартовски  (mart - martovski)
април - априлски (april - aprilski )
мај - мајски  (maj - majski)
јун - јунски  (jun - junski)
јул - јулски  (jul - julski)
август - августовски  (avgust - avgustovski)
септембар - септембарски  (septembar - septembarski)
октобар - октобарски  (oktobar - oktobarski)
новембар - новембарски (novembar - novembarski)
децембар - децембарски (decembar - decembarski)


----------



## marco_2

Belorussian:
студзень - студзеньскі
люты - лютаўскі
сакавік - сакавіцкі
красавік - красавіцкі
травень / май - травеньскі / майскі
чэрвень - чэрвеньскі
ліпень - ліпеньскі
жнівень - жнівеньскі
верасень - верасеньскі
кастрычнік - кастрычніцкі
лістапад - лістападаўскі
снежань - снежаньскі


----------



## Saley

Ukrainian (stress marks aren't used in common writing, only in dictionaries):

сíчень — січне́вий
лю́тий — лютне́вий
бе́резень — березне́вий
квíтень — квітне́вий
тра́вень — травне́вий
че́рвень — червне́вий
ли́пень — липне́вий
се́рпень — серпне́вий
ве́ресень — вересне́вий
жо́втень — жовтне́вий
листопа́д — листопа́довий
гру́день — грудне́вий
Лю́тий is declined like an adjective: GEN лю́того, DAT лю́тому, ACC лю́тий, INSTR лю́тим, LOC (у) лю́тому.


----------



## miasam

Bulgarian 

януари - януарски
февруари - февруарски
март - мартенски
април - априлски
май - майски
юни - юнски
юли - юлски

август - август*ов*ски (!)

септември - септемврийски
октомври - октомврийски
ноември - ноемврийски
декември - декемврийски


----------



## polskajason

Croatian - same -ski endings as Serbian but with Croatian month roots

January - siječanj - siječanjski
February - veljača - veljački
March - ožujak - ožujski (nb: Ožujsko beer)
April - travanj - travanjski
May - svibanj - svibanjski
June - lipanj - lipanjski
July - srpanj - srpanjski
August - kolovoz - kolovoški
September - rujan - rujanski
October - listopad - listopadski
November - studeni - studenački (studeni is already an adjective)
December - prosinac - prosinački


----------



## ilocas2

polskajason said:


> March - ožujak - ožujski (nb: Ožujsko beer)



LOL, this is a ridiculous coincidence, in Czech Republic there is beer Březňák (březen = March). But it's named after town Velké Březno.


----------



## ilocas2

polskajason said:


> December - prosinac - prosinački



So former football player Robert Prosinečki is not Robert December.


----------



## polskajason

ilocas2 said:


> LOL, this is a ridiculous coincidence, in Czech Republic there is beer Březňák (březen = March). But it's named after town Velké Březno.



That's funny. There is a tiny minority of Czechs in Croatia, mostly around the Daruvar region. There is even a beer called Staročeško. Maybe March is the time to start brewing beer before you need a cold one in the summer...


----------



## polskajason

ilocas2 said:


> So former football player Robert Prosinečki is not Robert December.


Maybe according to the Samoborski dialect, which might pronounce it like "prosinec." In fact, there is a village called Prosinec in that region, near the Slovenian border.

Or maybe it comes from the Slovenian prosinec in which case he'd be Robert January.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

Јануари — *јануарски *[Januari — *januarski*]
Февруари — *февруарски *[Fevruari — *fevruarski*]
Март — *мартовски *[Mart — *martovski*]
Април — *априлски *[April — *aprilski*]
Мај — *мајски *[Maj — *majski*]
Јуни — *јунски *[Juni — *junski*]
Јули — *јулски *[Juli — *julski*]
Август — *августовски *[Avgust — *avgustovski*]
Септември — *септемвриски *[Septemvri — *septemvriski*]
Октомври — *октомвриски *[Oktomvri — *oktomvriski*]
Ноември — *ноемвриски *[Noemvri — *noemvriski*]
Декември — *декемвриски *[Dekemvri — *dekemvriski*]


----------

